# Neck Size



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is a 22 inch neck measurement a good size for an american bully?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Your dog looks great and I think he is a good size! Don't worry so much about neck and head measurements unless he is being fit for a collar.  As long as his body looks like he is in good condition then that is all that should matter. In the show ring they don't measure the dog's neck and head size I promise.


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks!! I'm actually gonna try to find a good site to order him a nice thick comfortable collar... Any suggestions as where to find one?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> Thanks!! I'm actually gonna try to find a good site to order him a nice thick comfortable collar... Any suggestions as where to find one?


Depends on the kind that you want. 
*Tablerock* makes nice collars. They are also members here.

Check out our *products and services section* too. Henry has some bangin leather collars.


----------

